# Congratulations Glaswegian



## Rich-M (May 2, 2007)

Welcome back and congratulations as Glaswegian has returned from absence and is moving from management in Articles Team to to Security Team Manager. I know we all wish you well and will help you in any way we can!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

On your new job


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Congratulations!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Congratulations.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Congratulations Glas.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks folks - it's great to be back.

Now if someone could just sort out my perms...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Here you go.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

If only...:rofl:

I've 'lost' the Management forums - can't see them at all...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I made a change so please try now.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

No joy Joe - still the same. Thanks for trying though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Tried another change.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

That's it now Joe - cheers!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Glad to help and it worked.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Congrats, well done.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Congratulations, Iain.......it's great to have you back....:thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Justin & Marc!


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

It really is good to see you again, Iain. If all goes well I'll buy you a drink next summer....:beerchug:


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Congratulations Iain! :thumb:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Doc!

Marc - are you visiting Scotland? Or are you asking me to visit USA?:whistling:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

:rofl::rofl::rofl: You have a bit to catch up on.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

joeten said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: You have a bit to catch up on.


I thought that might be the case...:hide:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Glaswegian said:


> Thanks Doc!
> 
> Marc - are you visiting Scotland? Or are you asking me to visit USA?:whistling:


Nothing on this side of the pond worth seeing........I want to see Scotland. Once I started receiving social security I have a bigger budget.....:thumb:

Guess I better get started on getting a passport?? Never had one but the way our country is headed I might need it for domestic travel....


----------



## Dude111 (Aug 22, 2011)

Congrats!!!!!!!!s


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Congratulations & Welcome back Glas !!


----------



## axe0 (Jun 15, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*Congrats Iain!*



SABL said:


> Guess I better get started on getting a passport?? Never had one but the way our country is headed I might need it for domestic travel....


*The US is one of the few countries where a passport is NOT the default ID for many government and other transactions. Many places (where I live in particular) you can't even open a bank account/cash a check or rent/buy a home without one. :nonono:
*


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Wiz: Inside joke. I needed one to get out of the "Boro". :jail:


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

Corday said:


> Wiz: Inside joke. I needed one to get out of the "Boro". :jail:


*Hahahahahahahahah -  :rofl:

*


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks folks - nice to see so many people I remember are still here...:whistling:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Great to see you back again Glas, you've been sorely missed - Now, about that paw-transplant you tried, some years ago in the 'Dr Glas Surgery'........ :grin:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Bo - but unless you have the original receipt there's nothing I can do...:grin:


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Congratulations, well deserved! I can't lie, I've noticed in the past few months that the Securit Team have pretty much been the Chemist Team, and with the recent departures I had doubts of the future with the team's existence in TSF at all. It's not to say other analysts haven't participated recently (they have) but from its activity a year or two ago, I'd reckon to say it's dropped by nearly 90%.

This may not be the most appropriate location to ask, but as a longtime member of TSF, I care a lot about this community. Did you have a game plan of sorts for revitalising activity there?

I would love to help out, but sadly, the Academy has been closed for _years_ now. I left my previous team because of my schedule, but that's changed now.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi Wolf - nice to see you again!

I was asked to help revitalise the Security Team, so that's what I going to try and achieve. I have some ideas so we'll take it slow and see what happens...


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Glaswegian said:


> Hi Wolf - nice to see you again!
> 
> I was asked to help revitalise the Security Team, so that's what I going to try and achieve. I have some ideas so we'll take it slow and see what happens...


I'm happy to hear that -- I have every bit of faith you're the right man for the job :smile:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Ah, I'm late to the party as always. Welcome back Iain. I've been quite offline lately.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks Babbzzz - nice to see you again.


----------



## Wizmo (Apr 3, 2011)

*It seems many of the "old faithful" have emerged from the woodworks of late. Good to see many of you back online and pitching in once more! :grin:

*


----------

